# Problem/bug Unable to play DVR Events from non-subscribed channels



## tampa8

For those who have the Hopper up and running, and have an EHD attached..... Do you have any movies on the EHD that you either recorded during a free preview or no longer subscribe to the Movie provider? Such as, do you have Starz movie and you no longer subscribe to Starz ... 

My question, will the Hopper allow you to watch that movie? The other forum has a person who can not, but no one else has answered that they tried or not and I see no other mention of it. Trying to figure out if this is some new restriction (better not be) or just a glitch with the poster.


----------



## tampa8

Anyone?


----------



## HD IS MY LIFE

tampa8 said:


> For those who have the Hopper up and running, and have an EHD attached..... Do you have any movies on the EHD that you either recorded during a free preview or no longer subscribe to the Movie provider? Such as, do you have Starz movie and you no longer subscribe to Starz ...
> 
> My question, will the Hopper allow you to watch that movie? The other forum has a person who can not, but no one else has answered that they tried or not and I see no other mention of it. Trying to figure out if this is some new restriction (better not be) or just a glitch with the poster.


Yes, I'm able to view recordings on a channel that I don't subscribe to anymore. I will say that my external hard drives work very buggy, sometimes I get error code 00 (Whatever that is) but I'm still able to view the recording, also the external hard drive reads as 4% full even though I have 500 HD movies recorded on the drive. No artwork except for a few recordings


----------



## tampa8

Thanks! That's what I was looking for.


----------



## js0873

I just replaced my 722s (3 of them) with the new Hopper/Joey setup. The first immediate problem I have is that when I try to access a previously recorded program (either directly from the EHD or after transferred from the EHD to the DVR) I'm getting a "not subscribed" error on many recordings. The common thread is that they originally were recorded on a channel that I no longer subscribe to. For example, if I have a recording from ESPN Classic, I'm no longer subscribed to ESPN Classic, and I get the error. HBO was free over the weekend and I recorded a show or 2 and it's doing the same thing on those. Is anyone else having this problem? Is there a workaround/fix?


----------



## [email protected] Network

js0873 said:


> I just replaced my 722s (3 of them) with the new Hopper/Joey setup. The first immediate problem I have is that when I try to access a previously recorded program (either directly from the EHD or after transferred from the EHD to the DVR) I'm getting a "not subscribed" error on many recordings. The common thread is that they originally were recorded on a channel that I no longer subscribe to. For example, if I have a recording from ESPN Classic, I'm no longer subscribed to ESPN Classic, and I get the error. HBO was free over the weekend and I recorded a show or 2 and it's doing the same thing on those. Is anyone else having this problem? Is there a workaround/fix?


Please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you with some troubleshooting. Thank you!


----------



## js0873

Am I the only one having this problem? At least knowing that will help me in troubleshooting.


----------



## Marlin Guy

I recorded a movie from HOB over the weekend, and it is still viewable. I don't have HBO in my subscription package.


----------



## js0873

I'm just curious now. I continue to have this problem, even through the sw change to s2.07. Does no one else have it? For the most part it won't play any recorded program that I'm no longer subscribed to. I almost always I'll get a 013 error, but occasionally it's a 371 error. I've also seen an occasion where I can't play a recorded program for a program I'm currently subscribed to, but that's rare. Of course, this is all happening on saved recordings from an EHD, whether they are transferred to the live hard disk or not. Maybe many of you didn't have EHDs, so the problem may not be that widespread if those aren't in the picture. I have determined that if I subscribe to a channel, like HBO, and then try to play a program I was blocked from playing before, it does work (Dish gave me 1 month free of HBO for the problem I'm having). I'm just wondering if I'm all alone with this particular problem.


----------



## TD22057

I had a similar problem. We recorded Game of Thrones on HBO last weekend when it was free. I transferred to an EHD and then we upgraded to a Hopper. When I transferred it back to the main drive and tried to play it, it would not let me because I wasn't subscribed. Not a huge deal at the time since I was going to add HBO anyway but it does seem like there is some problem there.


----------



## jdskycaster

Is this unique to certain premium content only? I transferred all of my recordings to EHD prior to the upgrade and have experimented a bit. So far everything can be played back including a couple of movies recorded when I had Starz free for a year and another from EPIX during the free preview. I do not have any content stored from HBO or Showtime.

I do get the intermittent reported error that it cannot play a recording back from time to time on the EHD content but I just go back and retry the same recording and it starts without error.

JD


----------



## js0873

jdskycaster said:


> Is this unique to certain premium content only? I transferred all of my recordings to EHD prior to the upgrade and have experimented a bit. So far everything can be played back including a couple of movies recorded when I had Starz free for a year and another from EPIX during the free preview. I do not have any content stored from HBO or Showtime.
> 
> I do get the intermittent reported error that it cannot play a recording back from time to time on the EHD content but I just go back and retry the same recording and it starts without error.
> 
> JD


I can't say it's unique to certain content so far, but what I know for a fact is that I can't play any pre-recorded programs from HBO, Cinemax, ESPN Classic, or Epix. Well, I can play back all of the HBO content now since I'm now subscribed to it, but I couldn't before. There's one channel, Encore (340) that I have a recording that I get the error with, but I actually get that channel in my current subscription. I can record a new program on 340 and it plays back fine, but the one recording won't. That's the only channel I've seen that I'm subscribed to that has a recording I can't play back. It gives me the 371 error, and I had recorded it on my 722 the weekend before I upgraded to the Hopper/Joeys.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Add Encore to that list. I deleted my Lord of the Rings extended HD editions because they wouldn't play back after I transferred them. 

Guess I'm just going to have to Obtain them myself. I recorded them legitimately once and now I can't watch them? Sheesh.


----------



## tampa8

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203164&highlight=specific

I asked that question then because one or two had reported this problem. But it definitely is not universal many/most can see their now unsubscribed to recordings.


----------



## fredpb

Any recording I have that was recorded from a channel I no longer subscribe to will not play....it says its a subscription channel and I can't view it...but it is a recording? My VIP622 played them no problem. Just got the Hopper.


----------



## hejohnmeyer3

Same issue with me. I had hopper installed last Friday. I was able to play most programs off of my external hard drive that I had originally recorded with a 622, but I have been getting the error message with recordings from pay channels to which I no longer subscribe.

Interestingly, it's not with all recordings from pay channels, but most. (My guess is that the ones recorded during the most recent free preview weekend are able to play, but older ones recorded when I had subscribed will not.)

But the 622 would play all the recordings no problem. Is this error supposed to be happening, or is it something Dish Network can easily fix for me?


----------



## P Smith

It's called DRM and made by design, to cut more slack from your hands.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Multiple threads on the same issue combined and thread renamed. No need for people to create any more new threads on this issue._


----------



## fredpb

I have the same problem. I cannot view ANY video from Hopper or extd, because they are not "subscribed" channels. Even stuff recorded on the hopper. 

I am really pissed about this, as it used to work. Had NO problems on my VIP622. I have called Dish multiple times, talked to customer support, advanced technical support, and admin offices.

They say the have reported it to their tech people. Apparently they don't have a decent test group, or they are squeezing their customers now.


----------



## tcatdbs

Curious about this issue. Debating whether to keep may account and 750 gb HD and move to Hopper/Joey; or just forget about previous recordings and have my wife sign up as a new customer and start over. The only reason to keep all the recorded stuff is at least half is HBO I no longer subscribe to. May be worth just keeping my 722/211 if this issue is really an issue.


----------



## fredpb

Talked to Dish support again today. They said this problem was not on their list of known issues?????????

When I mentioned I would like to go back to my 622, they said I could, but I would still be kept to my new contract I got with the Hopper.

Nice.


----------



## js0873

fredpb said:


> Talked to Dish support again today. They said this problem was not on their list of known issues?????????
> 
> When I mentioned I would like to go back to my 622, they said I could, but I would still be kept to my new contract I got with the Hopper.
> 
> Nice.


If it's true that they don't have that on their list of issues I'm mad, because I've personally had them submit a request to the engineers on 3 separate occasions. Each time they told me it was just submitted by them. Hopefully the tech you talked to wasn't aware of the entire issue list. I have no way of really checking what issues they have on the list. Does anyone know how you can really check? Is there a Dish moderator on this board that can check?


----------



## fredpb

js0873 said:


> If it's true that they don't have that on their list of issues I'm mad, because I've personally had them submit a request to the engineers on 3 separate occasions. Each time they told me it was just submitted by them. Hopefully the tech you talked to wasn't aware of the entire issue list. I have no way of really checking what issues they have on the list. Does anyone know how you can really check? Is there a Dish moderator on this board that can check?


I have entered it about four times. First time over a week ago.


----------



## phrelin

tcatdbs said:


> Curious about this issue. Debating whether to keep may account and 750 gb HD and move to Hopper/Joey; or just forget about previous recordings and have my wife sign up as a new customer and start over. The only reason to keep all the recorded stuff is at least half is HBO I no longer subscribe to. May be worth just keeping my 722/211 if this issue is really an issue.


Unless this problem is fixed, the Hopper or any new box with the same restriction is forever not an option for me.

I have over 800 hours of recorded movies and unwatched TV show episodes from the premium channels and, with the sole exception of HBO, I simply don't subscribe to all of them 12 months a year.

If the DIRT folks are reading this thread, please pass on to management that should Dish ever make that content inaccessible while I'm a Dish subscriber, I will have to reevaluate my decades long commitment to Dish/Echostar.

If the Hopper must be this way for licensing reasons, fine. But it is the Dish _policy_ to not allow even a lowly 612 in a home with a Hopper that will have eliminated access to content customers have paid for, not the Hopper EHD feature design.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Since this problem is not happening to everyone (people have posted in this thread that they have had no problems)... I believe it is a glitch, not a purposeful situation.

Why this wouldn't be a priority to fix, I couldn't say... but I don't think it is intentional.


----------



## js0873

None of the techs have ever told me anything other than this is a bug. Well, the last one claimed it's always supposed to have worked that way but I had him check with another tech and he came back with "no, you're right". So they're admitting it's a bug, not a new rule.


----------



## tampa8

This may be a bug,_ but it does not affect everyone_, and that's very reasonably why it is taking awhile to figure it out.


----------



## fredpb

Stewart Vernon said:


> Since this problem is not happening to everyone (people have posted in this thread that they have had no problems)... I believe it is a glitch, not a purposeful situation.
> 
> Why this wouldn't be a priority to fix, I couldn't say... but I don't think it is intentional.


I don't think it is deliberate. But it is no glitch.

I discovered this morning that if I had played the program on the Hopper before the subscription had expired, the program will play. If I did not view the program on the Hopper before subscription expiration, it will NOT play.

Symptom is consistant and repeatable. No glitch. Bug.


----------



## fredpb

tampa8 said:


> This may be a bug,_ but it does not affect everyone_, and that's very reasonably why it is taking awhile to figure it out.


It will only affect those who have unsubscribed to channels while having the Hopper. Not many. Yet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

fredpb said:


> Symptom is consistant and repeatable. No glitch. Bug.


Now you're just talking semantics.

Glitch, bug, error, problem, improper implementation, insufficiently tested configuration, etc. all pretty much mean the same thing with regards to this kind of problem.


----------



## P Smith

Semantics ...

If you will tell SW Dept about glitch you'll never get it's attention; but tell them about a bug ... that's the key!
Glitch vs a bug mean inconsistency vs repeatedly.


----------



## tampa8

fredpb said:


> I don't think it is deliberate. But it is no glitch.
> 
> Symptom is consistant and repeatable. No glitch. Bug.


I think you are missing the point. I know of and see posts of people who can get recorded programming, that was on their 612 or 722, do not now subscribe, and can watch the recordings with their Hopper. That makes it harder to find the problem and fix it. Maybe Dish knows the common thread of why some can watch and not others, maybe they don't yet.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> Semantics ...
> 
> If you will tell SW Dept about glitch you'll never get it's attention; but tell them about a bug ... that's the key!
> Glitch vs a bug mean inconsistency vs repeatedly.


But it is only repeatable on the receivers having the problem. It is not repeatable on receivers working fine.

Some people have this problem, not others... so while using these definitions it might be a bug to you, it is a glitch to the pool of receivers, most of which apparently don't have this issue.

Again, it's just semantics.

This is a real problem for some users, and should be looked at by Dish. I'm sure it is being investigated, but if it is just a small amount of customers, it might be a while before they can isolate it.


----------



## P Smith

Stewart Vernon said:


> But it is only *repeatable on the receivers having the problem*. ...


That's the key to categorize it as a bug and start troubleshooting by SW Dept.


----------



## Ijon_Tichy

I have this problem as well (Error 013 - subscription channel not purchased). But not for every channel.

I get the error for ALL old recordings made on MGMHD and old VOOM channels especially KUNGFU and FilmFest. 

Most UNIHD and EPIX (1,2 3) hd recordings are affected as well.

I've tried more than 30 different recordings on the 3 different EHDs will no success. 

I even transfered recordings to the Hopper drive and they all report Error Code: 04.

All of these were just fine the day before I got my Hopper.

Old recordings done on any Showtime & Cinemax channels are not affected.

I no longer subscribe to any of the above channels so it's odd that some work and some don't.

I currently subscribe to HBO and have no trouble (so far) with old recordings made on their channels.

This is more than annoying since I have 100's of recordings from old Voom channels that are no longer available.

Dish better fix this soon.


----------



## phrelin

Stewart Vernon said:


> But it is only repeatable on the receivers having the problem. It is not repeatable on receivers working fine.


Stewart, based on this pody I think we probably are not getting consistent report here:


Ijon_Tichy said:


> I have this problem as well (Error 013 - subscription channel not purchased). But not for every channel.
> 
> I get the error for ALL old recordings made on MGMHD and old VOOM channels especially KUNGFU and FilmFest.
> 
> Most UNIHD and EPIX (1,2 3) hd recordings are affected as well.
> 
> I've tried more than 30 different recordings on the 3 different EHDs will no success.
> 
> I even transfered recordings to the Hopper drive and they all report Error Code: 04.
> 
> All of these were just fine the day before I got my Hopper.
> 
> Old recordings done on any Showtime & Cinemax channels are not affected.
> 
> I no longer subscribe to any of the above channels so it's odd that some work and some don't.
> 
> I currently subscribe to HBO and have no trouble (so far) with old recordings made on their channels.
> 
> This is more than annoying since I have 100's of recordings from old Voom channels that are no longer available.
> 
> Dish better fix this soon.


The first element of the problem is that one must not be subscribing to the channel/premium service involved.

Then according to Ijon_Tichy: "Old recordings done on any Showtime & Cinemax channels are not affected." I don't know what he means by "old" but I haven't seen a complaint associated with Showtime. But js0873 reported a problem with Cinemax.

There's just not going to be many with content recorded from the old none-existent VOOM channels which makes me wonder how the system can even decide to block those.

MGMHD, UNIHD and EPIX are channels that again, far fewer folks will have content. But you're not going to have "old" content from Epix.

This is clearly a software/firmware bug. If there are others with content recorded from the old none-existent VOOM channels and they can't play it, it would be a way to focus with consistency because we have a definition for "old" and, as far as I can remember, there weren't DRM issues with VOOM.

And it would be helpful to make sure that the content cannot be accessed by someone who is not using HDMI cables.

It is going to be consistency and maybe Echostar Engineering is going to have to find someone with some old Voom channel content on an EHD they'll loan out.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

phrelin said:


> If there are others with content recorded from the old none-existent VOOM channels and they can't play it, it would be a way to focus with consistency because we have a definition for "old" and, as far as I can remember, there weren't DRM issues with VOOM.


I do remember there were some times way way back when a few channels, including some of the Voom ones, were having trick-play issues. Like you couldn't pause or rewind or ffwd. I definitely remember reporting those way back in the day.

So... you're right, no intentional DRM issues on those channels... but definitely there were some issues creeping in from time to time.

It would also be helpful to know... if people really know these recordings were playable recently on their non-Hoppers.

If you have 50 recordings on your EHD, how many have you actually checked recently? There have been other EHD archive bugs that resulted in recordings that were unplayable... It is entirely possible people have recordings that are unplayable now that would have been unplayable before they switched to Hopper.

The only way to be 100% sure... would be if someone played a movie on their ViP from the external drive... then got a Hopper upgrade... and tried that same recording that same day.

I had recordings I thought were good... but didn't watch for months... then found out they were corrupt. I lost some Star Wars movies that way actually, and basically it wasn't until the recent Blu-ray release that I finally got those movies back in HD!


----------



## Ijon_Tichy

When I stated 'old' I meant any recording made before switching to the Hopper system. I have been a Dish customer for five years.

Over the years I have had 'free' Showtime, HBO, Cinemax, etc. And until MGMHD, Epix, HDMV, etc switched to the Blockbuster package I had those too.

When switching to Hopper I also ditched the Blockbuster package and thus no longer subscribe to those channels. I have recordings done just la few weeks ago on MGMHD, Epix 1,2 and 3 that now no longer work. 

I haven't subscribed to Showtime or Cinemax channels for two years and yet recordings made on that family of channels work just fine on the Hopper.

And nothing I have from Voom works at all. 

I haven't tried every channel recording I have but this seems clear:

VOOM, MGMHD --> all not working
EPIX --> most not working
INDIE (retroplex) --> most not working

HHDNMV --> about 50/50 (so far) not working

Cinemax (Action, Max, etc), Showtime, TMC channels --> all working


----------



## jdskycaster

phrelin said:


> Unless this problem is fixed, the Hopper or any new box with the same restriction is forever not an option for me.
> 
> I have over 800 hours of recorded movies and unwatched TV show episodes from the premium channels and, with the sole exception of HBO, I simply don't subscribe to all of them 12 months a year.


800 hours of unwatched content? Why? Do you back this up on redundant drives in case of a drive failure? Why not archive content you want to store semi-permanently or permanently in a format that is not just specific to your sat provider and can be played back through any media player? If you do change providers or Dish decides not to make EHD recorded content compatible with a system you are out and the content is gone anyway?

Have I been missing something WRT EHD and long term archiving of DVR content? Is this a right covered under fair use that Dish must protect for their subscribers?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Since this appears to have been missed... I'll ask again...

For those having this problem. When is the last time you actually played one of these events on your non-Hopper system?

I ask because... there have been lots of various EHD bugs with Dish in the past that either rendered recordings unplayable OR rendered them unplayable after moving to an archive drive.

To be 100% sure this is a new problem... you would need to have a recording that you know played just before you swapped out the receivers for a Hopper/Joey.

I'm seeing a lot of posts about multiple hours of archived programs... but not an indication that any of them definitely played within say the last month before you upgraded.

It is entirely possible you have recordings that wouldn't have played on your ViP receiver too, but just hadn't tried them in a while.


----------



## js0873

Stewart Vernon said:


> Since this appears to have been missed... I'll ask again...
> 
> For those having this problem. When is the last time you actually played one of these events on your non-Hopper system?


I played several of mine just before switching and they played normally. I also transferred a few to the EHD in the switch and several of those will no longer play. Prior to switching I never had any recording on an EHD that wouldn't play. Ever. And I had 3 722s, all connected with EHDs. On multiple hoppers I have the same issue now, so it's not an issue with a single hopper or a single EHD. Hope that helps.


----------



## Ijon_Tichy

I played a few Voom recordings days before switching that now no longer work.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

That's helpful. I hope you guys are including that info when you talk to Dish about the problems.

Like I said, I had some recordings that I didn't play for a long time that were corrupt and I never knew it... they were movies I had watched, but not after archiving... so I didn't know they had been corrupt for more than a year.

Without a Hopper, I can't test this myself... so I can only guess. Corrupt recordings were one way that made sense for some customers having this problem but not all... and I figured that would be helpful info for Dish to know.


----------



## GeeWhiz1

Just to add my 2 cents.

I have one recording that I made off of Voom on my 622. I tested it before my Hopper install to make sure that it still worked. It did. However, I did not watch the entire movie.

After seeing this thread, I tried to bring it up on my Hopper. As far as the menus go, it looks normal, including the option to "resume" playback. When I pressed resume, I got an error message 00.

I am not going to try to move it to the Hopper, but I am keeping it in hopes that they will fix this issue.

BTW, in a different thread I posted about my problem with my EHD not being found after each morning. P Smith suggested that I turn off the spin down on the EHD, but the drive is so old that the manufacturer does not provide software to do that. Since I had 2 Vip 622s, I had 2 EHDs. So I hooked up a hub and the second EHD. Now both EHDs show up without have to be rebooted. Weird.


----------



## PDSchweitzer

I too have the same issue. I called Dish Tech Support over a week ago and was promised a call back within 2 days from the esclated tech support team - still nothing.


----------



## phrelin

jdskycaster said:


> 800 hours of unwatched content? Why? Do you back this up on redundant drives in case of a drive failure? Why not archive content you want to store semi-permanently or permanently in a format that is not just specific to your sat provider and can be played back through any media player? If you do change providers or Dish decides not to make EHD recorded content compatible with a system you are out and the content is gone anyway?
> 
> Have I been missing something WRT EHD and long term archiving of DVR content? Is this a right covered under fair use that Dish must protect for their subscribers?


Of course this is just me grumbling. I know Dish can't protect me from the DRM wars.

We've watched probably about half of the movies (maybe 600 hours of the content) and they get repeated from time to time on some channel and many of them are available to stream for free because we are Amazon Prime members.

The remaining 200 hours are shows I'm going to watch ...someday... right after I get caught up on the shows we really preferred to watch ...if getting caught up is possible... which it probably isn't.

You have to understand. If I didn't have the content I wouldn't care. But I have it. Uh..., buy some DVD/BD's to archive it? Well, I wouldn't go that far as it would be expensive.

I have a wall of "valuable" VHS tapes of movies recorded off of an SD receiver back when which should be thrown out. They now have TV shows about people like me - a hoarder. :sure:

But I'd prefer Dish fix this problem before I switch to a Hopper or whatever comes after it.


----------



## kimball111

I discovered the nasty surprise about the Hopper not letting me view recordings from channels I no longer have. This applies to every recording from every channel I no longer have and persists to the present.

Playing a recording on my external drive also yields the 00 error most of the time. Selecting the recording a second time does enable me to watch it. This does not seem to happen to very recent recordings. I wonder if this happens every time they push out a new upgrade or some other periodic event.


----------



## Ijon_Tichy

Update:

I chatted with Dish Support. Tech sent subscription signal to my Hopper. Problem still continues.

However, at the moment I am getting free EPIX (a weekend promotion I guess) and all (as far as I can tell) of my old EPIX recordings that did not work since switching to Hopper now work. Joy!

Now if only Dish can fix this bug for MGMHD, DISCHD, and Voom channels, I'll be happy.


----------



## Daniel

I don't think that they are going to fix it because it isn't a bug, it's a feature. IOW, it is working like they want it to. If you don't subscribe to a channel, you are not allowed to watch recordings from that channel.


----------



## js0873

Daniel said:


> I don't think that they are going to fix it because it isn't a bug, it's a feature. IOW, it is working like they want it to. If you don't subscribe to a channel, you are not allowed to watch recordings from that channel.


Wrong, wrong, wrong. It's a bug, and Dish has admitted that it's a bug. I just hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## tcatdbs

Seems like a bug, since it was never a problem on the "old" system, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a new "feature" to promote staying subscribed to stuff. I'm sure the 3rd parties (MGM, Epix....) don't like seeing people subscribe for 3 months, record "all" their content, then drop it. I'm really surprised they haven't switched the old equipment/software to do this.... but I don't think they'd have many subs if they did that.

Has anyone (without an old HD) recorded a show from a free preview (recently on Hopper), then not been able to view it after the preview ended? If archived shows are no good if you drop the channel they were recorded from, I'm sticking with my 722.


----------



## Daniel

Saw a response to that effect from one of the DIRT members on the other forum, can't find it now. But he said that he had questioned the engineers and that was their response. I hope I'm am wrong (it has happened once or twice), but I'm afraid I'm not.


----------



## lparsons21

based on very few reports, it seems S209 which is being released on a very limited basis now, has fixed this bug. The reports are from some that had the issue and now no longer do.


----------



## Daniel

Found it on this site: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3006592#post3006592


> Information I received about this issue indicates that any recordings from channels that aren't part of the subscribe channels will not allow for playback on that recorded event. I don't believe this policy is slated to change. Thanks.


But there are report that it IS changed in S209: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3006664#post3006664


> Users with 209 are reporting otherwise. They claim their recordings will now play back regardless of current subscription.


But others are reporting otherwise:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3007191#post3007191


> My hopper was loaded with S209 last night, and I was still unable to play SOME recordings from currently unsubscribed channels this morning. (But, even with S207, I was still able to play SOME recordings.) Per the response from Ray with DIRT, I guess I should just consider myself lucky to have the ability to play SOME of my old recordings. Although I find it very odd that there would be one policy for Hopper, and another for the ViP series.


----------



## P Smith

Daniel said:


> Found it on this site: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3006592#post3006592


Link would be enough


----------



## Ijon_Tichy

I have 209 and my problem still persists with the exception (as I mentioned earlier) with recordings made on EPIX channels.


----------



## 3HaloODST

I upgraded from 2 722Ks to 2H/2J last Thursday. So far so good on this issue... We'll see...


----------



## tampa8

It's a bug as I see it, or else everyone would have the problem and they don't. It's why I started the first thread on this, and I can tell you not everyone is experiencing it or, they may be having it as a hit and miss issue, meaning some currently not subscribed channels or not in freeview shows can be watched, some can not.


----------



## Ijon_Tichy

Another update: 

During the free weekend Epix promotion I recorded several movies on Epix 1,2 and 3 (all HD). Since the expiration of promotion, I get error 014 (subscription channel not purchased) only on the recording I did on Epix3 HD. The others made on Epix1 and Epix2 still play fine.

BTW, I have s209.

And my problem with MGMHD, DISCHD, and Voom recordings still persists.


----------



## js0873

I worked with the techs again today and they still agree that's it's a bug. Let me also add that it's not 100% that I can't watch something I'm not subscribed to, nor is it 100% that I can watch everything I am subscribed to. I can watch at least 1 Cinemax recording even though I'm no longer subscribed to Cinemax, and there's an Encore movie I can't watch and I am subscribed to it. It's close to 100%, but not totally black and white on the subscription/non-subscription part. Also, I worked with them and did a test to see if I subscribed to something, then tried to watch a previous recording, and then removed the subscription from my account, if it would still block the channel. That is, the test was to see if watching a recording after being subscribed to a channel would then free up the block permanently, but it didn't. I had them try Showtime to see, but at least that part was consistent. With the subscription I could watch all Showtime recordings, and after it was removed I couldn’t again. BTW, I'm still on S2.07.

One thing that came up in the conversation was a check of what hardware I'm on with the Hopper. All of my hoppers are DNASP of 522 DshN06 (that's shown below the SW version). I'm wondering if all of this could be related to hoppers with the same DNASP. If so, that might explain why some of us have the problem and others don't. Does anyone have a different DNASP that’s having the problem?


----------



## P Smith

js0873 said:


> I worked with the techs again today and they still agree that's it's a bug. Let me also add that it's not 100% that I can't watch something I'm not subscribed to, nor is it 100% that I can watch everything I am subscribed to. I can watch at least 1 Cinemax recording even though I'm no longer subscribed to Cinemax, and there's an Encore movie I can't watch and I am subscribed to it. It's close to 100%, but not totally black and white on the subscription/non-subscription part. Also, I worked with them and did a test to see if I subscribed to something, then tried to watch a previous recording, and then removed the subscription from my account, if it would still block the channel. That is, the test was to see if watching a recording after being subscribed to a channel would then free up the block permanently, but it didn't. I had them try Showtime to see, but at least that part was consistent. With the subscription I could watch all Showtime recordings, and after it was removed I couldn't again. BTW, I'm still on S2.07.
> 
> One thing that came up in the conversation was a check of what hardware I'm on with the Hopper. *All of my hoppers are DNASP of 522 DshN06* (that's shown below the SW version). I'm wondering if all of this could be related to hoppers with the same DNASP. If so, that might explain why some of us have the problem and others don't. Does anyone have a different DNASP that's having the problem?


It's not a h2k per se. The numbers came from [embedded] smart card. And its software updating differently by nagrastar, not by dish.


----------



## js0873

P Smith said:


> It's not a h2k per se. The numbers came from [embedded] smart card. And its software updating differently by nagrastar, not by dish.


OK, I'll admit I don't understand that. What's does h2k mean? And what's the significance of the software updating differently by nagrastar vs. dish mean?


----------



## P Smith

h2k = Hopper 2000 = XiP813 or any name you'll see in the forum's posts

it's two different companies:
first is solely owning the card and its content and has exclusive control of it
second is making FW for receivers and provide protected content (video/audio/open tv, etc)


----------



## fredpb

I have had this problem since I got my Hopper. 

The only "workaround" is for newly recorded problems, like during a "free weekend". Just play the show momentarily before you lose subscription. It will play after that.


----------



## js0873

fredpb said:


> I have had this problem since I got my Hopper.
> 
> The only "workaround" is for newly recorded problems, like during a "free weekend". Just play the show momentarily before you lose subscription. It will play after that.


Hmm. I too have had the same problem since day 1, but that's not what I found. As a problem determination test I had a CSR add Showtime. Then I was able to watch a previously recorded program from Showtime. Then he removed my subscription and I could no longer play it. Now maybe I could if I recorded a new program and then watched the recording while under the subscription before it was removed, but it sure didn't allow me to keep watching my old one recordings. I sure they get this fixed sometime soon.


----------



## satcrazy

maybe p smith is right.

DRM in stream.

It's in just about everything now.


----------



## 3HaloODST

I have been having this issue on MAVTV recordings and they suddenly work during the free preview of MAVTV.


----------



## tcatdbs

Is this a problem with programs recorded to internal drive? I have 3 free months of all movie channels and don't want to go mad recording a bunch, if they're just going to be void after I drop them all.


----------



## js0873

tcatdbs said:


> Is this a problem with programs recorded to internal drive? I have 3 free months of all movie channels and don't want to go mad recording a bunch, if they're just going to be void after I drop them all.


Yes, it applies to internal as well as external drives. So the possibility that you won't be able to watch recordings after 3 months exists, but nothing here is definite. Hopefully they fix the problem by then.


----------



## zer0cool

So, I had several movies recorded on my 922 that I moved to my EHD before making the jump to the Hopper.
Now that Summer has rolled into view, I've had a bit of time to try and watch some of them. Most play from the EHD without a hitch. One or two will go from start to finish in seconds (black screen, then "Playback Finished").
The ones that bother me the most though are the ones that give an error screen saying the program is "Not available for viewing in your region".
WTF? My "region" hasn't changed. My programming package hasn't changed (AEP). Just my receivers have changed. All these movies were recorded from a premium channel (HBOI, STARZ, SHO, etc.).


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Threads merged._


----------



## zer0cool

My subs have not changed. The problems i'm having are for shows recorded off a channel I'm still subscribed to.
and on a lighter note, will my recordings of Mad Men and Breaking Bad stop being viewable when Dish dumps AMC next month?


----------



## patmurphey

zer0cool said:


> ...and on a lighter note, will my recordings of Mad Men and Breaking Bad stop being viewable when Dish dumps AMC next month?


A great question for DIRT to investigate and resolve.


----------



## koralis

satcrazy said:


> maybe p smith is right.
> 
> DRM in stream.
> 
> It's in just about everything now.


Yeah, probably depends on the program settings itself. If there's an expiration time, it gets validated if a current subscriber to the channel (regardless of when recorded). If not a current subscriber on an expired stream it fails.

For streams without that DRM it doesn't matter.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

zer0cool said:


> My subs have not changed. The problems i'm having are for shows recorded off a channel I'm still subscribed to.
> and on a lighter note, will my recordings of Mad Men and Breaking Bad stop being viewable when Dish dumps AMC next month?


I merged with this thread because it sounds like a symptom of the same problem... there appears to be something going on with DRM (based on the discussions here)... so while it is mostly showing up with people who recorded something and have since dropped the channel... it would appear that doesn't have to be the full criteria to break playback on some recordings.

At this point it still appears to be unintentional, though, as opposed to intended restrictions.


----------



## zer0cool

Stewart Vernon said:


> I merged with this thread because it sounds like a symptom of the same problem... there appears to be something going on with DRM (based on the discussions here)... so while it is mostly showing up with people who recorded something and have since dropped the channel... it would appear that doesn't have to be the full criteria to break playback on some recordings.
> 
> At this point it still appears to be unintentional, though, as opposed to intended restrictions.


No problem with the merge Stewart, just wanted to make sure that point didn't get lost in the discussion.


----------



## MrC

I've found about 30% or so of my transfers from either a 922 or 722 to EHDD are now unplayable. I get a black screen when attempting playback, and there is an 004 error when viewing info.


----------



## P Smith

js0873 said:


> ...
> One thing that came up in the conversation was a check of what hardware I'm on with the Hopper. All of my hoppers are DNASP of *522* DshN06 (that's shown below the SW version). I'm wondering if all of this could be related to hoppers with the same DNASP. If so, that might explain why some of us have the problem and others don't. Does anyone have a different DNASP that's having the problem?


Just came to other h2k and find your number is wrong (mistyped ?) : it should be DNASP 5*5*2 DshN06.


----------



## js0873

P Smith said:


> Just came to other h2k and find your number is wrong (mistyped ?) : it should be DNASP 5*5*2 DshN06.


You are correct.


----------



## js0873

Does anyone know if the latest software, S2.13, fixes this non-playable DVR recordings problem?


----------



## P Smith

js0873 said:


> Does anyone know if the latest software, S2.13, fixes this non-playable DVR recordings problem?


I would ask the question in "S2.13 ..." thread.


----------



## 3HaloODST

js0873 said:


> Does anyone know if the latest software, S2.13, fixes this non-playable DVR recordings problem?


From what I have read, no. Still waiting for 213/265 here...


----------



## 4HiMarks

Any new word on this? I just got my Hopper and Joey last week and when I hooked up an EHD that I had a lot of movies recorded on from my 622, and tried to watch some, I got a message that I was not subscribed, and then it tried to subscribe me! I didn't try every one, but I did find one movie from a Cinemax free preview that would play.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Dish is rolling out S215 which is reported to fix this issue.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Got S216/S268 on the 3 Hoppers, 2 Joeys tonight. Recordings that were previously unable to play due to being "not subscribed" are now restored and work fine!


----------



## hejohnmeyer3

I have S216 this morning, and my old recordings now appear to be playing again! I can confirm this fixed the issues I was having, even after I had lost all hope . . . !


----------



## Ijon_Tichy

All my recordings (including VOOM HD ones) all work perfectly now.

Happy.Happy.Joy.Joy.


----------



## dchay

Same issue here: My kids recorded a ton of I Love Lucy episodes during the "Heartland" preview. A week later when it ended none of the episodes were viewable due to the "you're not subscribed to this channel" error.

I called and spoke with a csr and he was clueless. He gave me a free 6 months of Heartland (so the episodes are now viewable). He assured me that he would escalate it and that an engineer would contact me to resolve it. That never happened.

My suspicion is that when my Heartland free period ends then everything I've got recorded will then get locked again.

Not happy if this is a new shift for Dish to handle drm.


----------



## phrelin

I am considering replacing my nearly dead 722 with a Hopper. But if this problem still exists it would be a deal breaker.

What's been reported here is mixed. Does anyone know what the status is?


----------



## some guy

From what I understand, it's still being investigated and not everyone is affected by it.


----------



## 3HaloODST

Since back in July when I posted in this thread I haven't had this issue once.


----------



## dchay

dchay said:


> Same issue here: My kids recorded a ton of I Love Lucy episodes during the "Heartland" preview. A week later when it ended none of the episodes were viewable due to the "you're not subscribed to this channel" error.


The issue changed a bit for me. I have not had any further issues when watching something previously recorded on a channel I no longer have. However, I believe the issue still remains in two areas:

If you have timer set and later cancel the channel it will continue to try to record those episodes but you will only get a black screen. This seems to be an error in that it allows unsubscribed timers to still operate and only capture a black screen.
I experienced a problem transferring recordings from one Hopper (being replaced) to an external drive and back to a new Hopper. I had recordings from Cinemax (no longer subscribed) that made it fine. However, my transfers from Heartland channels came up as errors.

After some arm twisting I got the CSR to give me a free subscription for a month to Heartland so that my kids could watch their episodes. Otherwise, he had no idea what I was talking about.

So long story short, the issue still seems to be present in certain situations good luck talking with the front end CSR's about it.


----------



## JeffN9

I watched a movie on my new Hopper last night that had been recorded during one of the free HBO weekends. I saved it to one of my EHD's when I still had my 922 and it played just fine. 

I can't say for sure that all the other 300 or so movies I have recorded will play but I'll know soon enough. Most were recorded from channels I don't subscribe to.


----------



## Kerry71

This very thing just happened to me...tried to watch a recording off ehd on Joey and said I had to be subscribed. So, I then transferred it from ehd to hopper, hoping it would let me watch it from Joey and still same msg. Odd thing is, it let me watch it off Hopper(before I transferred). ????


----------



## some guy

Kerry71;3183665 said:


> This very thing just happened to me...tried to watch a recording off ehd on Joey and said I had to be subscribed. So, I then transferred it from ehd to hopper, hoping it would let me watch it from Joey and still same msg. Odd thing is, it let me watch it off Hopper(before I transferred). ????


Do you no longer subscribe to the channel that event was recorded from?


----------



## Kerry71

some guy said:


> Do you no longer subscribe to the channel that event was recorded from?


No, but it lets me watch it off the Hopper, just when I try and watch it from the Joey does it give me the error about not being subscribed.


----------



## some guy

Sounds like a bug, I would report it.


----------



## kfagan42

phrelin said:


> Unless this problem is fixed, the Hopper or any new box with the same restriction is forever not an option for me.
> 
> I have over 800 hours of recorded movies and unwatched TV show episodes from the premium channels and, with the sole exception of HBO, I simply don't subscribe to all of them 12 months a year.
> 
> If the DIRT folks are reading this thread, please pass on to management that should Dish ever make that content inaccessible while I'm a Dish subscriber, I will have to reevaluate my decades long commitment to Dish/Echostar.
> 
> If the Hopper must be this way for licensing reasons, fine. But it is the Dish _policy_ to not allow even a lowly 612 in a home with a Hopper that will have eliminated access to content customers have paid for, not the Hopper EHD feature design.





tampa8 said:


> Thanks! That's what I was looking for.


----------



## kfagan42

We have the Hopper with sling 3 joeys + 2 EHD's and didn't have this problem until the upgrade last month... since then, we get attention errors, on recordings for channels we still pay for, for channels we previously had... Also everything has slowed down, the system is glitchier far more than normal, (ghosting, freezing, no sound) and we have the joy of the option-less 1:00 AM shutdown. This is their UPGRADE! .


----------



## gabe-ulrickson

We had our service cut yesterday cuz they couldn't wait to get paid on top of a receiver that was replaced needing to be returned despite being past 2 year contract and them trying to charge $200 for it.
Anyways, we have a recording of Rick and Morty on Cartoon Network that was in our subscription package originally.
Every other recording on the DVR plays without issue even Outlander on HBO from the recent free weekend, however, Rick and Morty just gives a 371 code or whatever stating "you aren't subscribed".
I think this is ridiculous.

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBA

gabe-ulrickson said:


> We had our service cut yesterday cuz they couldn't wait to get paid on top of a receiver that was replaced needing to be returned despite being past 2 year contract and them trying to charge $200 for it.
> Anyways, we have a recording of Rick and Morty on Cartoon Network that was in our subscription package originally.
> Every other recording on the DVR plays without issue even Outlander on HBO from the recent free weekend, however, Rick and Morty just gives a 371 code or whatever stating "you aren't subscribed".
> I think this is ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


I think you need to read your contract with DISH you are leasing your receivers. DISH owns them there is no 2 year limit, if you don't return them DISH will charge you for non return of their property and report to credit bureaus.


----------

